# Well I got screwed over today. Can anybody help?



## DaveAmbrose (Oct 28, 2018)

Lost my place to stay today. Argument over the land owners badly behaved dogs that have bitten me four times. I need to get out can anybody help


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 28, 2018)

this is not a travel story. moved to general banter.


----------



## Benji91 (Oct 28, 2018)

A few more details would probably help...where are you, where are you looking to go, even a bit about you etc.


----------



## Lastoneleft (Nov 3, 2018)

That’s only one of many reasons I keep a razor sharp blade on me at all times.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 3, 2018)

Lastoneleft said:


> That’s only one of many reasons I keep a razor sharp blade on me at all times.



so yer solution would be to use the razor sharp blade on the dog? please upload a avatar picture if you want to participate on the forums.


----------



## Lastoneleft (Nov 3, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> so yer solution would be to use the razor sharp blade on the dog? please upload a avatar picture if you want to participate on the forums.


My solution is to defend myself against aggression. Return damage according to damage received,ie if an aggressor pierces my body(dog bite) I’ll pierce theirs(razor sharp blade). So to answer your question:yes.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 3, 2018)

im sure that would of lead to him not being evicted after all. good solution.


----------



## Lastoneleft (Nov 3, 2018)

Lastoneleft said:


> My solution is to defend myself against aggression. Return damage according to damage received,ie if an aggressor pierces my body(dog bite) I’ll pierce theirs(razor sharp blade). So to answer your question:yes.





SlankyLanky said:


> so yer solution would be to use the razor sharp blade on the dog? please upload a avatar picture if you want to participate on the forums.


Off topic? I beg to differ. If someone’s being attacked by an aggressive animal I think the suggestion to stay armed with at least a good sharp knife is exactly on topic. But I’ve noticed on this forum there’s more corrective action from moderators and bitching than anything that’s actually helpful. I’m just not used to such a whiney bunch I guess,sorry.


----------



## Lastoneleft (Nov 3, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> im sure that would of lead to him not being evicted after all. good solution.


He was already being evicted,I’d rather be evicted without the dog bites but that’s just me!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 3, 2018)

Lastoneleft said:


> Off topic? I beg to differ. If someone’s being attacked by an aggressive animal I think the suggestion to stay armed with at least a good sharp knife is exactly on topic. But I’ve noticed on this forum there’s more corrective action from moderators and bitching than anything that’s actually helpful. I’m just not used to such a whiney bunch I guess,sorry.



im terribly sorry if you feel we are a whiney bunch, but if youd like to continue letting me know how you feel about the moderators we can have a private discussion about it because that would be off topic to this thread.


----------



## Lastoneleft (Nov 3, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> im terribly sorry if you feel we are a whiney bunch, but if youd like to continue letting me know how you feel about the moderators we can have a private discussion about it because that would be off topic to this thread.


No thanks,I don’t get butt hurt over the small shit but thanks for making my point for me there though. Lol.


----------



## Benji91 (Nov 3, 2018)

If you're go to when it comes to animals is to use a blade on them you're twisted.

If you're that worried about dogs learn about them, learn the behaviour to look out for and learn ways to handle yourself without potentially killing a creature that is a product of it's surroundings.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 3, 2018)

dude's trolling at this point, warning given.


----------



## visionquest3311 (Nov 3, 2018)

I have land you can stay on. You asked for help right? Its in Oregon. No idea where you are. Wishing you all the best this evening.


----------



## visionquest3311 (Nov 3, 2018)

Just saw your in FL. Yeah I'd stay there. Oregon blows...


----------

